

Learning a new language - seagoj

I was curious how everyone goes about learning a new language. I typically program with a problem in mind and know that I've hit a milestone when I've reached a solution, but how do you go about it when getting familiar with the language is the only goal?
======
FlorianReischl
I use to read a book. IronPython at the moment.

~~~
seagoj
Thanks for the response. Yeah, most of the online materials seem to be very
specific projects with code samples or just entirely reference (class listings
and descriptions). It seems like the books are where you get into the deeper
topics, but they get outdated relatively quickly.

